# Maternity Costs



## western (14 Dec 2009)

Apologies if this is the wrong forum but can anyone give me a rough idea of the cost of having a baby in Ireland without medical insurance or a medical card? There is a year waiting list for claiming anything through health insurance so it’s a bit pointless now. Thanks


----------



## Johnweber (14 Dec 2009)

Shouldn't cost you anything as all women are entitled to have a baby in Ireland without charge. The public system will mean accomodation is a public ward in a public hospital. 

Generally, you will have a different consultant on each visit to the hospital. 

Appointment times for clinics can be the same as fellow pregnant women which can lead to long waiting times at the clinic but you could always go to your GP for free as an alternative. 

Delivery will be by a mid wife or the consultant on call at the time.

Have a look at this guide for more info

[broken link removed]

On the private medical insurance side, generally there is a waiting period of 1 year before one can make a claim with a 42 week waiting period for the companies with extra medical benefits.

Regards

John


----------

